# Race Pro on the 360



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Whos got Race Pro today then on the 360, I have just been upto asda to get my copy, not played it yet but whats everyone think so far?

Paul


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

my girl is comming home with it just now and i can't wait. if it is anything like race 07 on pc it will be amazing. what's your gamer tag mine is 

P4UL WRX


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Are any of you playing with normal controllers, apparently its out of this world with a wheel but I can't afford a wheel right now so will be using a normal controller, but people have been saying its pretty bad with a controller so I'd like to know how you get on with the game depending on how your playing it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

P4UL WRX said:


> my girl is comming home with it just now and i can't wait. if it is anything like race 07 on pc it will be amazing. what's your gamer tag mine is
> 
> P4UL WRX


mines pompeyhazza 
but a total novice online only been on there a week lol :thumb:

Normal controller, i'll update in a bit when I've had a blast.

Paul


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Have heard nothing but poor reviews


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

Totally **** Going straight back to asda tomorrow, the handling is terrible, online is bad and jerky as hell.

I'll stick with forza 2 and grid for me.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Seeing as a big fuss was made about this being a racing sim im not impressed, career mode on pro with only auto gears i can sit at the back of the grid then blast off at full rpm and get into the first corner first then keep it on the track for an easy win. All far to easy and not even a close rival for forza 2.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

sorry to hear that fellas but thanks for the honest reviews. I was gonna buy it today. glad i didnt!


----------



## SkyJawa (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah heard the same thing here, everyone going back to Forza 2, not good press for a new release!!!


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

you have got to be joking!!!!

The handling is spot on to a real life car. The upset when you go round the corners is the track surface being bumpy and if you turn too much you understeer. The trick with the game is delicate controls turn only as much as you need to and don't pull brakes on too much as it will lock up. A true sim game i love it. The realer the better.:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Try turning the driving aids off or to minimum and it will react better. Sometimes too many aids to much help not enough feel.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Too much of a simulator for my tastes. If I want to drive an actual car I'll get in the one outside


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

P4UL WRX said:


> you have got to be joking!!!!
> 
> The handling is spot on to a real life car. The upset when you go round the corners is the track surface being bumpy and if you turn too much you understeer. The trick with the game is delicate controls turn only as much as you need to and don't pull brakes on too much as it will lock up. A true sim game i love it. The realer the better.:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> Try turning the driving aids off or to minimum and it will react better. Sometimes too many aids to much help not enough feel.


Granted i do like the way the bumps upset the car mid corner, maybe i will like the game more once i figure out how to set up each of the cars for the tracks. At the minute im locking the rear brakes of the formula BMW car when going into the tight left at the end of the main start finish straight on one of the tracks grrrrrrrr really nice car to drive other than that lol.

Only aid i drive with are auto gears as i carn't be doing with looking at the speedo all the time.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

career is ****e but the game isn't about career thats just there to get you used to the tracks and get the new cars, its not a true representation of the game. 

This game is about online and championship mode NOT career!

I got it last Thursday and thought it was crap. Played it again friday online. No assists at all and loved it! 

The cars behaves very well and lifelike,
Tyre wear and heat affects it
Brakes over heat 

You have to actually drive the car. 

yes it has its faults and bugs and they will be patched but for game play its brilliant! Give it a chance first. I can't wait till the online is sorted at the momment if you join or create with more than 7 players it can't cope. Had a awesome 5 lap race round brands the other night. Loved every minute of it.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Tempted to buy this now, I love Forza2 and that has set quite a good standard ha!!

Im still in two minds though...


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

lego_man said:


> Tempted to buy this now, I love Forza2 and that has set quite a good standard ha!!
> 
> Im still in two minds though...


I dont think its anywhere near as good as Forza, but as you say thats a pretty high benchmark

But it is actually pretty good, way better with a steering wheel (even a Madcatz one)

Graphics arent as sharp (via 1080i Component) but its pretty good

ABS on medium, Stability and Traction on low in a Caterham is awesome


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

worth getting then ??


----------

